# Does the Olympia still go out?



## corey291 (May 18, 2006)

After enough frustration with the Tom Hooker, (I realized I could stay home and catch just as much fish, while saving the $50.00 they'd charge you) I ventured out on the headboat Olympia (out near Point Lookout) and had a fantastic time. 

This was a couple of years ago, as things didn't allow for me to get out on the water much last year. My question is whether or not the Olympia is still in operation and if so, whether or not they have a website or a phone number. 

Thanks for the help.
-Corey


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

check out Deale also.....


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Google -*

Olypus(Olympia) headboat out of St.Mary's county and find the number. They'll let ya know what their schedule is.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Try this number for the Olympus in Ridge out of St. Jeromes Creek.

Captain Clayton Lore &
Captain Joseph Lore, II
Olympus – 49 passengers
Honey Bee – 25 passengers
Ridge 
301-872-5815


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> Try this number for the Olympus in Ridge out of St. Jeromes Creek.
> 
> Captain Clayton Lore &
> Captain Joseph Lore, II
> ...


I'll bet you don't remember this . I used to fish down there all the time . I still can't believe the captain was exonerated of all charges . There is no friggin way that boat should have been in the water . Ironically , that boat is now docked in OC and is still fishing , only this time as a commercial clammer , potter , and whatever else they can use it for . They salvaged the boat , refit it , and sailed it to OC and rigged for ocean commercial . Oh how we forget . http://www.stmarystoday.com/El Toro II Sinking 10 Years Later.htm


----------



## corey291 (May 18, 2006)

elhazzja said:


> check out Deale also.....


I used to go out on the VAMP IV out of Deale. But the capt. packed up and sailed north I think. Are there any good headboats out of Deale now?


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

old linesides said:


> I'll bet you don't remember this . I used to fish down there all the time . I still can't believe the captain was exonerated of all charges . There is no friggin way that boat should have been in the water .


Wow, terribly story. And while Capt. Lore should never have been allowed to keep his captain's ticket, Kenneth Rossignol, who wrote that story for the St. Mary's Today, should never, ever be allowed to torture the English language again. Dear god, that story was the Abu Ghraib of written pieces :--|


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

old linesides said:


> I'll bet you don't remember this . I used to fish down there all the time . I still can't believe the captain was exonerated of all charges . There is no friggin way that boat should have been in the water . Ironically , that boat is now docked in OC and is still fishing , only this time as a commercial clammer , potter , and whatever else they can use it for . They salvaged the boat , refit it , and sailed it to OC and rigged for ocean commercial . Oh how we forget . http://www.stmarystoday.com/El Toro II Sinking 10 Years Later.htm


I remember that vividly. I also remember the chill I felt reading it as I was thinking about going out with him one last time that year...YIKES!


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

READ THE ARTICLE FOR YOURSELF.

It explains a great deal as to why Captain Lore was exonerated. The Coast Guard screwed this up so bad. The news guys never told what the real deal was. It guess it wasn't newsworthy.

The article seems to go out of its way to say how the boat was in terrible shape but the Coast Guard passed it. Were they blind ?


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

article quote:

Three people died after being left to float in the frigid waters of the Potomac River as a result of a bone-headed decision of the U. S. Coast Guard boat commander involved in the rescue.

The three dead from the El Toro II included 2 men from St. Mary’s County. 

The Coast Guard also bore responsibility for allowing the El Toro II to operate, even though it was a poorly designed and built boat, had long outlived its useful life and even though it was in horrible condition, was passed by incompetent Coast Guard inspectors as being safe

endquote:

It sounds like we have more to fear from the Coast Guard than Captain Lore.


----------

